# DVR playback "skips/drop-outs"?



## retiredTech (Oct 27, 2003)

I had a 721 and loved it, but because of new smartcard compatibilty, it was replaced by a 625.
While some features on the 625 are welcome addtions, it's playback quality seem nowhere near my old 721.

Let me try to describe the quirks.
1) while playing a recording *sometimes*, it "skips" (jumps over a "1/2-1 second or so) of picture & sound. But if you rewind and play that section again it plays ok.
This can happen serval times during some recording playbacks and not at all during others.

2) while playing a recording,*sometimes* when you press "skip back" the picture and sound breaks-up (like it would if there was low or intermittent signal *missing pixels & missing/chirp-ing sound*)
But if you rewind and play that section again it plays ok.

3) The over-all picture quality seems lower then my old 721. This is not for certain, but seems like the bit-rate is less on the 625.

My questions:
1) anyone having these issues with the 625 (or other receivers)?
2) is this just quirks of the new receivers/software?
3) or is this a defect in my 625?

These are annoying quirks and shouldn't be there,
but also don't always happen.
If it is par then I will live with it,
but if there is something wrong with my 625, I should get a replacement.


----------



## luisorlando (Jun 19, 2003)

retiredTech said:


> I had a 721 and loved it, but because of new smartcard compatibilty, it was replaced by a 625.
> While some features on the 625 are welcome addtions, it's playback quality seem nowhere near my old 721.
> 
> Let me try to describe the quirks.
> ...


I did have skips but they disappear after two months of use. The other things I can't related to. The biggest complain I have with the 625, its that it doesn't remember the last show that you watch in My recordings. It always takes you to the first one of the list. My 508 remembers the last thing that I watch so its ready for replay without scrolling the list.


----------



## flatus (Aug 18, 2006)

#1 and #2: Yes, I have that same issue with my replacement 522.
3: Picture quality appears to be the same.

one other bug/feature that I have noticed is, when I am recording on one tuner and press pause, then switch to the second tuner... when i switch back to the recording tuner, it is unpaused and caught up to live. When the tuners are not being used to record something, it works as expected. the 721 always worked as expected. 

(i run the 522 in single mode) 

anyone else notice this?


----------



## javaman (Sep 26, 2004)

I get problem number 1 all the time on my 522 and it's been going on for a year now. Even during LIVE TV the picture will freeze up for a second and it happens every hour or so. I emailed DISH ( [email protected] ) months ago but the problem remains. Maybe if more us complain directly to DISH, they will address the problem once and for all.


----------

